# Problem with Flocking



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Well Im pretty upset off to say the least. I got my 6 NEW...NEW lookers out this weekend and put the heads on, and while doing so some of the flocking rubbed off around the base of the head. Now there is a unmistakeable ring around the neck. On one I tried to cover it up with a black permanent market, but it has a high sheen. What can I do to fix this? Flat black spray paint?

I dont understand why they have to make these heads so hard to go on and why the flocking has to be so cheap!! For the money it ought to be bullet proof.


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

Andrew, I had the same problem. I have a couple heads that are rubbing off. So far its not to bad. If its starting to show through to the plastic you can use some flat black paint. Although if the birds get that close to see some of the flocking rubbing off they should be dead


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Erie, I'm sure you know, but Cabelas, Macks, etc have the flocking kits you can buy for like 20 bucks. How well they work? That's a whole different question. IMO the flocking should NEVER come off with the prices we pay for these things


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

ringmuskie9 said:


> Although if the birds get that close to see some of the flocking rubbing off they should be dead


You raise a good point! Im hitting up lenscrafters soon so I can make sure its a goose and not a seagull


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

what kind of decoys are they some you can send back and get new ones avery will if you have your reicpt


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Has anyone tried the flocking kits? Andrew what kind are they?


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

i have done and redone my geese messy better to buy new heads imo


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

I bought an air assist flocking gun, and have been flocking everything. If you are ever up near Aurora, let me know, and I could help you.

Here's a pic of a flocked goose I did vs an unflocked in the same condition. I flocked the head and tail, and did a coat of Kilz2 to brighten up the white.

The buffies in back, have flocked heads, back, and restle coated sides.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Sculpin67 said:


> I bought an air assist flocking gun, and have been flocking everything. If you are ever up near Aurora, let me know, and I could help you.
> 
> Here's a pic of a flocked goose I did vs an unflocked in the same condition. I flocked the head and tail, and did a coat of Kilz2 to brighten up the white.
> 
> The buffies in back, have flocked heads, back, and restle coated sides.


that looks great


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

those look great! where did you get the flocking gun at?


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Unfortunately no receipt, traded a red dot for the 6 new deeks. 

Thats a good job on the flocking Sculpin. I bought some flat black paint last night, I didnt try it yet, honestly a little nervous it will look like shat too!


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

I bought the gun and nylon flocking from Donjer. I have the air assist gun, but they have a cheaper flocker too. I use a double coat, with oil based enamel to hold the flocking. 

http://www.donjer.com/products.htm

Here's a fully flocked mallard I made, and airbrushed. Only the bill isn't flocked.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

How durable is that flocking compared to over the counter deeks?


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

Good looking decoys.. What kind of Kilz2 did you use. Is it a flat white? I'm trying to figure out what type of white paint to use that wont leave a shine. Did you use a paint as the adhesive for the flocking or is that something made for flocking?


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

I've done a lot of research on the refuge. It's my understanding that the method I'm using is more durable than the "over the counter" dekes. We'll see after the season starts. A couple people have posted very positive results on the durability of the process, based on the use last season. I'll see this year....

I think that Kilz2 only comes in flat white.

I used Rustoleum enamel as the "glue" to hold the flocking on. Again, this was based on research. I did leave one decoy in a pond for 3 weeks, and didn't have any problems. I'm not sure how the decoys will be effected by transportation.

Thanks for the positive comments.


----------

